# What kind of breed is my cat? i always wanted to know!



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

her personality:
She doesnts like to be held or to cuddle( only when its cold) she plays alot, like to chase or be chased. She follows me around making it seem like she doesnt, she licks alot. She smells everything!, she likes to explore and is easily scared.(maybe that will help)


----------



## mstx (Mar 4, 2008)

domestic short hair is my guese, (DSM)


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

She is a BEAUTIFUL domestic short hair (dsh) with the classic (circular target on sides) tabby pattern.
I love the pic of her laying like a seal on the bed, and in the last pic, does she have orange colored hair in between her tabby markings? If she does, she'd be a minimally marked calico. Overall, she looks like she is a dilute, which means black, lightened to blue (gray).


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

She's gorgeous!! She lays like a cocker spaniel with her back legs out flat  .


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

Oh I have seen this breed before - she's definitely of the "cutie kitty" variety


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

Yep I agree - she is a fine specimen of the 'cutie kitty' breed


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

There's no way to tell if there's any breed involved. Most of the time no breed is involved. Seems to be a beautyful blue classic tabby DSH.

Please take a look at our sticky.


----------



## aizer128 (Jan 22, 2006)

*thanks*

thank you guys!


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

Domestic short hair gray tabby!!
I have a tabby too, he is orange though :heart 
GORGEOUS! Thanks for the pic!!


----------

